# Another Icon lost.



## island schwinn (May 7, 2019)

Former Schwinn engineer Frank Brilando, who helped create the Sting-Ray, dies at 93 | Bicycle Retailer and Industry News
https://www.bicycleretailer.com/ind...-helped-create-sting-ray-dies-93#.XNInhXNlA0N


----------



## GTs58 (May 7, 2019)

RIP Ride in peace Frank.







He's got the grip!


----------



## Sven (May 8, 2019)

Rest in Peace Mr Brilando.


----------

